# A/C Power & stalling issues with my 2000 Jetta Vr6



## VolkswagginVR6 (Jun 20, 2010)

The past few weeks it has been like 95-100 degrees every day up here in upstate NY . Since then I've noticed my a/c is causing power issues with my Jetta. I know that it is normal for A/C to cause a little drain on power as well as fuel economy but not to the point of stalling out my car. I'm finding that when I have recirculation mode on it is the worst. While i'm driving I feel major pulls when shifting and accelerating but the main problem comes while idling. If I don't keep my foot on the accelerator and just let it idle on its own, about 50% of the time it will stall out :banghead:. I have no lights on and the only codes I'm throwing through VAG-COM are for my front left ABS sensor needing replacement. Also, I've noticed my power steering pump pulley has a wobble to it. Could this affect the A/C pulley  I'm really not sure whats going on with it, any input would be appreciated. opcorn:


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check for vacuum leaks as there may be insufficient fuel for the amount of air getting to the engine.


----------

